# شريط اقولها بفخر - ماهر فايز



## Coptic Man (5 أكتوبر 2005)

1-انا ساكن بحصون الصخر​ 
2- نهتف ​ 
3- الهي قادر​ 
4- انتظرك​ 
5- في السماويات​ 
6- اغسل يدي​ 
7- لما شعب المسيح يرنم​ 
8- اقولها بفخر​ 
9 - الرب قد ملك​ 
10- الروح والافراح​ 
11- افتكرلك كل خير ​[/QUOTE]


----------



## www.arabic-christian.de (12 أكتوبر 2005)

ترانيم رائعة للمحبوب الأخ ماهر فايز الرجاء الصلاة من اجله.
وهنا رابط مباشر للأستماع

http://www.arabic-christian.de/Maher Faiez.htm

الرب يباركم


----------



## Ya Shero (28 يناير 2006)

*ترانبم حلوةة*


----------



## totty (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اقولها بفخر*

ميرسى يا كوبتك


----------



## shadyos (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اقولها بفخر*

شكرا يا عسل


----------



## mark_fakhry (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اقولها بفخر*

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------

